# The guard of the Tomb Of The Unknown Soldier



## seesul (Sep 16, 2008)

Got it by e-mail from a friend of mine today:

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier

1 How many steps does the guard take during his walk across the tomb of the Unknowns and why?
21 steps. It alludes to the twenty-one gun salute, which is
the highest honor given any military or foreign dignitary.

2. How long does he hesitate after his about face to begin his return walk and why? 
21 seconds for the same reason as answer number 1

3. Why are his gloves wet? 
His gloves are moistened to prevent his losing his grip on the rifle.

4. Does he carry his rifle on the same shoulder all the time
and if not, why not?
He carries the rifle on the shoulder away from the tomb. After his march across the path,he executes an about face and moves the rifle to the outside shoulder.

5. How often are the guards changed? 
Guards are changed every thirty minutes, twenty-four hours a day, 365 days a year.

6. What are the physical traits of the guard limited to?
For a person to apply for guard duty at the tomb, he must be between 5' 10' an d 6' 2' tall and his waist size cannot exceed 30.' Other requirements of the Guard: They must commit 2 years of life to guard the tomb, live in a ba rracks under the tomb, and cannot drink any alcohol on or off duty for the rest of their lives. They cannot swear in public for the rest of their lives and cannot disgrace the uniform {fighting} or the tomb in any way. After two years, the guard is given a wreath pin that is worn on their lapel signifying they served as guard of the tomb. There are only 400 presently worn. The guard must obey these rules for the rest of their lives or give up the wreath pin.The shoes are specially made with very thick soles to keep the heat and cold from their feet. There are metal heel plates that extend to the top of the shoe in order to make the loud click as they come to a halt.There are no wrinkles, folds or lint on the uniform Guards dress for duty in front of a full-length mirror. The first six months of duty a guard cannot talk to anyone, nor watch TV. All off duty time is spent studying the 175 notable people laid to rest in Arlington National Cemetery .. A guard must memorize who they are and where they are interred. Among the notables are: President Taft, Joe E. Lewis {the boxer} and Medal of Honor winner Audie Murphy, {the most decorated soldier of WWII} of Hollywood fame.Every guard spends five hours a day getting his uniforms ready for guard duty.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2008)

It's an amazing commitment and they have my highest respect.

Also read a story once when hurricane Isabel blew in and and the commanders gave permission that the guards be removed for safety.

They declined the offer..............

_It was erroneously reported that during Hurricane Isabel, the Sentinels were ordered to abandon their posts for shelter and that they refused. No such order was ever given; the military members assigned the duty of guarding the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier were given permission to suspend the assignment. They respectfully declined the offer, "No way, Sir!" Soaked to the skin, marching in the pelting rain of a tropical storm, they said that guarding the Tomb was not just an assignment, it was the highest honor that can be afforded to a serviceperson. All proper precautions were taken to ensure the safety of the Sentinels while accomplishing their mission. Risk assessments are constantly conducted by the Chain of Command during changing conditions to ensure that soldier welfare is maintained during mission accomplishment._

The above is from Tomb of the Unknown Soldier Facts


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

Talk about honor and duty!

  

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2008)

Incredible dedication to duty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

I was speachless when I went to the tomb when I was in Washington the last time. It was right when I returned from Iraq, so it sort of had some real special meaning for me.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that is dedication


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

When you visit the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, all of Arlington for that matter, you really know that you are on hallowed ground. 

Very moving.



TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2008)

Those guys deserve and have my respect; massive dedication.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've witnessed the changing of the guard on numerous times. Utterly moving on an emotional level. I have also witnessed the guard in their barracks outside of tourist view preparing for the change and have some insight their too.

Ofcourse, I was already blubbering like a baby, because I was walking around with headphones on listening to a local DC FM station playing patriotic classical music and reading all of the tombstone epitaphs. Moving. Very moving.


----------

